# Sore eyes due to Flies easy cure if only we had a better way to apply



## SueClark1 (18 July 2007)

Native ponies are often prone to fly infections during the summer, especially grey ponies.  Their eyes  become so inflamed the ponies often refuse any contact and can become head shy if you could get hold of them..
The minute  tube of antibiotic cream which you only need one tiny drop in each eye is impossible to hold and squeeze and hold a pony still while you administer. So what idiot invented this idea as you get a whack in the head as the pony panics..Health and safetyor what... you take your life in your hands...here..

And what does the pony do after it's been gently administered he rubs his head on his knee to relieve the watery eye..getting rid of the medication...brilliant...
 I hope a manufacturer is reading this because as a breeder and and nearing death experiences, we have a solution...

Can we please have a tube of the eye ointment the size of toothpaste thick and likely to stay on the coat, so we can smear on the knees so when the pony rubs the fly irritant away he admministers the medication without killing anyone...
it also needs to be long term acting... you see,  job done... just by watching the animals... ideal for all this also prevents head shyness and a black eye!!!  If anyone knows the right people to do this please let me know.. we have two Highland ponies prone to this condition every summer...


----------



## kevH (18 July 2007)

This may sound strange but my grandad told me to use cold tea on eye infections.  I have used it on a few different infections and it has helped.  I just bathe the whole area with it.


----------



## JACQSZOO (18 July 2007)

O god dont.  Trying to get eye ointment in is one of my pet hates.  If anyone has any idiot proof tricks feel free to share!


----------



## herbert (18 July 2007)

Stick a fly hood on them then sore eyes don't occur. So much easier.


----------



## pickalilli (19 July 2007)

Cold tea is brilliant, also wearing a fly mask helps loads..


----------



## Bert&Maud (19 July 2007)

I'm another fan of cold tea! Don't squeeze your teabags out too much and they make very efficient eye masks! Use them on myself with hayfever and also the dog!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (19 July 2007)

With the right horse you can safely do this single handed. Put his headcollar on with lead rope attached and dangling on the floor. Get him used to the feel of the end of the lead rope being stood on to restrict his head into a soft downward position. Have a tube of polos with you. Stand on the end of the lead rope and pop the ointment/drops in with two free hands. If you can guarantee clean hands and the ointment is greasy, you can put a dollop on your finger and squish your finger in his eye. I speak as an owner whose horse eventually lost an eye coz he got stabbed in the eye by the end of the very tube of ointment that was trying to contain the runaway autoimmune disease he had developed. I'm trying to remember what its called but my vet said any greasy eye ointment will always be better tolerated as it is instantly soothing to the surface of the eye - and of course it stays in longer! Will check at the weekend and post back. If he just needs help with eye lubrication, you can buy a product in Boots called Lacrilube - not antibiotic but soothing. The expert eye vets recommended this. I'm never 100% happy re eye masks as they can create a warm, moist enviroment and I dunno if it could make the situation worse. One of those no-win things. Hope you can sort it! x


----------



## Thistle (21 July 2007)

Human greasy eye ointments are OK for horses, they are Brolene and Goldeneye.


----------



## charlottenicol (21 July 2007)

was it uvitus, my friends horse has that and when it flares up it can be really hard to get ointment in


----------



## dieseldog (23 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Stick a fly hood on them then sore eyes don't occur. So much easier. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, use a flymask.


----------



## MagicMo (23 July 2007)

Definately go for the flymask, my native's eyes get infected even if the flymask comes off for a day. 

Luckily for me he does let me put the cream in his eyes when this does happen - it's still difficult getting it in when they stand still!

I love the "knee cream" idea!


----------

